#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-05-14
<jamespage> o/
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305//servercloud-1/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack Next steps for S | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21717/servercloud-s-openstack-havana/
<jamespage> I'm the nominated irc channel watcher
<jamespage> feel free to ping me with questions etc...
<thomnico> will there be a video ??
<jamespage> thomnico, looking at that now
<thomnico> ok not on my side then :)
<jamespage> thomnico, nope we might have an issue
<jamespage> anyone else in channel getting video?
<jamespage> thomnico, is it just missing from the session page?
<jamespage> OK - the session page is not working
<jamespage> direct URL
<robbiew-uds> is there video for this session?
<jamespage> http://youtu.be/WtoQ9oLww0w
<robbiew-uds> ah ha!
<robbiew-uds> :)
<adam_g> i can't see it from the UDS page
<spideyman> i can't see it either
<spideyman> from the summit page
<phschwartz> jamespage: is the video running from that youtube link. All I get is Please stand by.
<jamespage> OK _ so everyone in channel  please use the direct URL for the time being
<jamespage> http://youtu.be/WtoQ9oLww0w
<jamespage> phschwartz, please relase
<jamespage> reload rather
<phschwartz> jamespage: That did it :)
<jamespage> zul is about to go again with the session intro
<avoine> yeah, the direct url works for me
<avoine> what about baremetal in nova?
<jamespage> avoine, I have your question - I'll inject it into the g+ when adam has finished
<avoine> ok
<phschwartz> Question: Has it been looked at to remove tgt as a dep of cinder as there is the option of using other things like iscsiadm that will not function with tgt installed, but removing tgt will uninstall cinder.
<jamespage> phschwartz, +1 great idea
<Daviey> Embedded stream is working now
<avoine> Question: Any plan for running tests for postgresql?
<phschwartz> Yes, tempest needs the whole stack
<jamespage> avoine, got your question
<phschwartz> With havana depricating nova-network, will quantum be moved in as a dep of nova package wise?
<thomnico> Will in place upgrade of Grizzly be part of the testing ?? (ref: Mark S. demo at ODS)
<jamespage> thomnico, OK_ got you question
<jamespage> cover that later....
<jamespage> OpenStack QA
<thomnico> thanks
<Daviey> Any other Questions?
<avoine> very informative, thanks!
<phschwartz> yes, ty
 * medberry joins a bit late
<Daviey> med_: any questions ?
<med_> not sure how I'd have any--just got here.
<med_> Daviey, jamespage : did you guys talk about the support gap?
<med_> Grizzly UCA 9mo.s
<jamespage> next session
<med_> nod.
<roaksoax> jamespage: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<phschwartz> by
<jamespage> thanks folks!
<phschwartz> *buy
<Daviey> Thanks all
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Ubuntu Cloud Archive Status Check | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21745/servercloud-s-cloud-archive/
<zul> med: do you wanto to run irc
<med_> thanks for clarifying jamespage & daviey
<med_> zul, sure.
<med_> any questions in IRC, feel free to mention my nic
<med_> and I'll proxy into the meetin
<med_> and I'll proxy into the meeting
<med_> is adam_g wearing google glass?
<med_> Any questions/discussion about the Ubuntu Cloud Archive for the hangout?
<med_> quiet -- too quiet
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305//servercloud-1/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack Hypervisors | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21748/servercloud-s-openstack-hypervisor/
<jamespage> hey folks!
<jamespage> I'm the irc channel watcher - ping me with questions to interject into the session
<jamespage> please feel free to request to join the hangout if you want to be more vocal as well.
<jamespage> <jamespage> hey folks!
<jamespage>  I'm the irc channel watcher - ping me with questions to interject into the session
<jamespage>  please feel free to request to join the hangout if you want to be more vocal as well.
<med_> and we're about to go live
<med_> refresh
<s3hh> \o
<jamespage> hey s3hh
<smb> Think there was some option in /boot/config..
<jamespage> I'm the irc monitor - I'll route questions to the discussion
<smb> grep DOM0 /boot/config-3.2.0-42-generic
<smb> CONFIG_XEN_DOM0=y
<bladernr`> is there documentation somewhere about doing this wihtout running a separate dom0 kernel? I didn't realize you could use Xen as a backend for Openstack without running the Xen kernel
<smb> Daviey, Cannot run at the same time
<med_> I can't imagine kvm inside of Xen but based on historical background could conceptually visualize xen inside of kvm (but haven't tried and wouldn't "support" it)
<smb> med_, Probably depending on which cpu features are passed through, but have not either
<s3hh> how come zul doesn't have a title?  poor zul.
<jamespage> bladernr`, not yet - one of the WI's
<smb> bladernr`, You do not need to run a seperate kernel but its still a different boot (hypervisor + dom0 )
<s3hh> jamespage:  i'm really, really, really, really bad at watching video.  pls do shout at me if i need to answer anything.
<Daviey> s3hh: don't worry :)
<Daviey> s3hh: anything to add?
<med_> bladernr`, anything else?
<bladernr`> ahhh, ok
<bladernr`> I misunderstood that then
<smb> Daviey, It gets added to grub as multiboot
<s3hh> Daviey: nope
<Daviey> thanks
<Daviey> Who is attending the fish bowl for Openstack QA?
<Daviey> 14 mins :)
<zul> me i guess
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack & Server QA | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21750/servercloud-s-openstack-qa/
<zyga> hi
<Daviey> starting in 3 mins
<jamespage> video stream starting shortly
<Daviey> anybody from QA team here?
<zyga> I'm from certification
<zyga> we're working on cloud certification and we're interested certifying openstack
<Daviey> zyga: wanna join the inner circle?
<zyga> Daviey: sure
<Daviey> zyga: PM sent
<zyga> thanks
<med_> jamespage, zul: will this only be for S testing or also for stable testing?
<bladernr> What kind of testing? You said "Certifying" Ubuntu... what does that imply?
<zyga> bladernr: do you want to be there instead of me?
<zyga> bladernr: I guess you're more suited
<med_> we can join others if interested--room for more.
<zyga> bladernr: so cloudbox needs to talk to tempest more :)
<Daviey> Is it worth us investigating if tempest can support a more parseable output format?
<med_> is the HA testing part of our normal post-commit testing?
<zyga> Daviey: or we could contribute one
<Daviey> med_: currently, no
<adam_g> Daviey, how so?
<Daviey> zyga: right!
<adam_g> tempest is just a glorified unittest suite, you can output xunit
<zyga> adam_g: ah, very good then
<Daviey> adam_g: sounds good
 * zyga can probably leave now that bladernr and spideyman are here
<Daviey> plars: Hi! Are you able to jon the inner circle?
<plars> hi
<plars> sure
<plars> shoot me a link
<Daviey> zyga: input welcome
<zyga> Daviey: I left, we already have two people from my team
<zyga> Daviey: I'll watch the stream
<Daviey> zyga: thanks for your input!
<zyga> I have a question about what this is generally scoped at, are you really looking at testing each commit that upstream lands into git?
<adam_g> zyga, we have been doing that for lighter integration tests, not stress tests
<zyga> adam_g: is that also going through all the packaging so that at the end you get a deb per commit?
<Daviey> zyga: yes
<zyga> I'm a few dozen seconds behind the stream
<zyga> but thanks that answers my question
<Daviey> zul: Are you sure we want to step into the matrix?
<zul> i had the blue pill this morning
<zyga> question: do we know how other distros that ship openstack do testing?
<Daviey> zyga: barely
<zyga> hey
<zyga> there's a tool that tracks dependencies moving on pypi
<zyga> I've been using it
<zyga> it emails stuff whenever there are changes to upstream packages that something depends on
<zul> zyga:  which tool is this?
<med_> zyga, what tool is that
<Daviey> zul: what is the name of the tool?
<med_> heh.
<zyga> it has a stupid name
<med_> piling on.
<zyga> let me get a link from my inbosx
<med_> zyga, oh, is it called zul?
 * med_ ducks
<zyga> no
<zyga> give me a sec
<zyga> carry on
<med_> we are
<med_> they are
<cjohnston> Daviey: are you all referring to reports.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<cjohnston> or the jenkins dashboard
<jamespage> cjohnston, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com
<jamespage> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Openstack_Testing
<zyga> http://getshrubbery.com/
<cjohnston> ack.. the qa team is going to try working on it
<zyga> shruberry wtf
<cjohnston> jamespage: ^
<jamespage> cjohnston, thanks
<med_> with getshrubbery, all our projects should stay green
<spideyman> just throwing this out there https://code.launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/cloud-testing/cloudbox, maybe we could look into folding new openstack test jobs here
<zyga> spideyman: you should land that new cloudbox executable there
<plars> that's a very pythonic name :)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305//servercloud-1/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/servercloud-1/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-05-15
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Improving QA for seeded server packages | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21806/servercloud-s-seeded-qa-workflow/
<Daviey> Who is here for the Server QA session?
<pitti> jamespage: is there a hangout slot for me for QA for server seeded pkgs?
<jamespage> pitti, yes
<jamespage> pm'ed
<jibel> pitti, jamespage do you need me too in the hangout?
<Daviey> thanks jamespage
<jamespage> jibel, please
<jibel> joining
<zul> am i in the right channel?
<jamespage> you are
<pitti> Daviey is really hard to understand, is that just me?
<pitti> (stuttering sound)
<pitti> other folks sound fine
<rbasak> Stream is now live.
<rbasak> Daviey: please announce that the stream is live and give us a chance to join before you start? Otherwise we always miss the first minute.
<Daviey> rbasak: Ok, we started 3 mins late as is. But ok
<rbasak> Daviey: it's even worse if it's starting late, because then nobody knows when the start actually is in order to refresh the stream page.
<rbasak> (when it says the stream is about to start, it actually doesn't work until the user refreshes the page)
<Daviey> pitti: My internal mic in't very good.  Using external now
<Daviey> rbasak: ugh, i thought it auto refreshed
<rbasak> Daviey: yeah. It doesn't. AIUI, I'm not the only one.
<Daviey> rbasak: ok, thanks.
<rbasak> Am I the only one struggling to hear pitti? He sounds very muffled.
<Daviey> rbasak: he does indeed.
<Daviey> not much we can do now.
<mahmoh> rbasak: I'm with you, he sounds distant
<rbasak> For multi-node, is dep8 in scope?
<zul> if you have a question can prefix QUESTION before it thanks
<pitti> rbasak: sorry, I have this problem all the time (that and having a terrible lag)
<pitti> rbasak: multi-node> not really now; you can of course set up containers in your test if you need to, but that might be too limited
<jamespage> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/qa-regression-testing/master/files/head:/scripts/
<rbasak> I'm sorry, I can't hear pitti. My problem was that both times I tried to write dep8 tests in the last cycle, I couldn't find documentation for this workflow, which I feel is essential to get us writing more tests.
<zul> im good
<Daviey> rbasak: yolanda is bit of an expert on dep8 now.  She might be able to offer some direction outside this.
<rbasak> I also found and filed bug 1175557 as an example of my struggle in writing these tests.
<udsbotu> Ubuntu bug 1175557 in autopkgtest (Ubuntu) "adt-run fulfills dependencies with --built-tree contrary to the manpage" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175557
<jamespage> rbasak, pitti indicated that these use cases are already covered - docs and offline ping to resolve
<yolanda> rbasak, i have a set of slides that can be useful
<yolanda> i can send you
<rbasak> Thanks, that'll be useful.
<pitti> rbasak: you probably want --no-built-binaries for that
<pitti> rbasak: but the wrapper scripts (run-adt-test) already DTRT there
<rbasak> pitti: I am looking at adt-run(1) and I still don't understand it. Some documented examples for my workflow would be nice :)
<rbasak> plars: could we perhaps standardize on test names for this?
<rbasak> --help tests could just be called smoke-help, for example, and then we could easily analyze coverage quality
<Daviey> rbasak: well, --help doesn't /always/ make sense.. like sbuild it would probably suck for, as it bounces you to manpage
<rbasak> pitti: can I suggest that you type in here? Your mike is really that bad - sorry.
<pitti> well, the test names should certainly make sense
<pitti> not sure whether we need a global list of test names
<rbasak> We could recommend test names for certain types of test
<pitti> argh, put the mike into the wrong plug
<pitti> I hope it'll be better now
<rbasak> I called my facter test that just ran facter and checks one result "smoke"
<rbasak> (yet to be uploaded)
<rbasak> Daviey: +1
<rbasak> details can be sorted out :)
<rbasak> pitti: much better. Thanks!
<rbasak> (apart from the dropouts :-/
<rbasak> How much benefit would we get from doing this more than once per cycle?
<rbasak> It would be nice to see some focus on writing dep8 tests at the same time as resolving bugs which might have been detected by them.
<pitti> yes, this should be a permanent process of course
<rbasak> That makes sense.
<rbasak> We can encourage it for server package fixes though, right?
<rbasak> (not that we're not already)
<Daviey> rbasak: sure
<Daviey> encourage.. where possible
<jamespage> any other questions?
<jamespage> ...
<jamespage> ..
<jamespage> .
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | fastpath installer work for 13.10 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21833/servercloud-s-fastpath-install/
<Daviey> Who is here for the fast path install session ?
<rbasak> o/
<Daviey> rbasak: wanna join the inner circle?
<Daviey> starting now
 * rbasak gets his mike out
<Daviey> anyone else here for this session?
<dbarth> do you have a link to the etherpad with instructions? the one i have here is empty
<smoser> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1305-servercloud-r-fastpath-install
<dbarth> thanks
<dbarth> cool, seeing it now
<Daviey> For the person with the biggest headset in the world, it seems to have the most useless mic. :)
<Daviey> roaksoax: ^
<roaksoax> Daviey: lol not the mic... but the configuration of the machine :)
<Daviey> rbasak: Are you joining?
<rbasak> Daviey: I can, but I have no comment.
<bladernr> what kind of speed improvements have you seen with standing up a machine this way vs traditional installation?
<Daviey> bladernr: will add that question after this.
<bladernr> Daviey: thank, it's not necessarily topical, just a curiostiy
<stokachu_uds> i can see it
<Daviey> stokachu_uds: uh?
<bladernr> wow, awesome :)
<stokachu_uds> what are you verifying
<Daviey> stokachu_uds: I'm struggling to fit your comments around context
<stokachu_uds> sorry im broken
<dbarth> smoser: would you consider an image format similar to the binary system image updates being worked on on the client side?
<dbarth> or would that be duplicating the cloud image scheme?
<smoser> link?
<dbarth> Daviey: right
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> right, this may not make that much sense after all
<Daviey> dbarth: thanks :)
<Daviey> any other qUEsTIONS?
<Daviey> err
<Daviey> that wasn't 3l33t case
<smoser> daviey is always L33t
<Daviey> shall we end then?
<Daviey> ..
<Daviey> .
<smoser> end
<Daviey> thanks all
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | OpenStack Charm work for Saucy/Havana | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21747/servercloud-s-openstack-charms/
<Daviey> anyone else here for the saucy/havana charm session here?
<Daviey> strating now.
 * wedgwood is
<wedgwood> adam_g: that's been created lp:charm-helpers
<jamespage> https://launchpad.net/charm-helpers
<wedgwood> sorry had to drop out - getting pulled into another task
<jamespage> adam_g, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/OpenStackHA
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/servercloud-1/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Investigate alternatives to mysql | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21746/servercloud-s-database-alternatives/
<Daviey> Anyone here for mysql session?
<mattgriffin> Daviey: aye
<stewart> Daviey, yes, hi!
<Daviey> mattgriffin / stewart: hey, can you introduce yourselves ?
<Daviey> (starting shortly)
<stewart> Daviey, sure. is there going to be a hangout or just IRC?
<Daviey> stewart: there is indeed a hangout.
<Daviey> stewart: please introduce yourself :)
 * stewart is Stewart Smith, Director of Software Architecture at Percona.
<Daviey> stewart / mattgriffi: you have invites :)
<jdstrand> fyi, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21746/servercloud-s-database-alternatives/ does not have a video feed
 * mattgriffin is Matt Griffin, Director of Product Management at Percona.
<Daviey> jdstrand: not quitr started, still trying to get the inner cricle people reorganised
<SpamapS> o/
<zul> jdstrand:  thats ok you dont want to see my ugly face
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> hehe
<Daviey> we are online now
 * stewart joined into Hangout
<stewart> everyone has a cool title except me :)
<adam_g> is there a direct URL for the video feed? not showing up for me embedded
<yolanda> also not to me
 * jdstrand either
<ptl> I can't seem to find anything about Percona Server license. Is it completely GPL?
<jdstrand> ah, there it is
<yolanda> works now
<Daviey> jdstrand: refresh?
<Daviey> super
<stewart> ptl, yes, 100% GPL
<ptl> stewart: thanks
<jdstrand> mysql-cluster was yes
<jdstrand> it did fall into disrepair
<jdstrand> or rather, dis-maintained :)
 * jdstrand is talking about its state in Ubuntu, not upstream
<Daviey> SpamapS: I wanted to work on Openstack but the entry barier of contrib agreement.. :P
<stewart> ptl, (if you could point me to where you were looking for license, i'd love to ensure it's clearer so that a future person like you finds it easily)
<Daviey> brb
<smoser> this live event is over
<smoser> thanks for watching
<Daviey> wait
<smoser> Daviey, ^
<Daviey> zul: explain
<rbasak> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1305-servercloud-s-database-alternatives
<zul> Daviey:  uh?
<roaksoax> Daviey: the fid died
<roaksoax> feed
<roaksoax> zul: ^^
<yolanda> video lost
<jdstrand> yep. reload pulls up the saved feed, not the live one
<smoser> boo
<ptl> stewart: I went there -> http://www.percona.com/software/percona-server -> couldn't find mention of 'license' in the page, then I went to 'Frequently Asked Questions' and couldn't find it either
<stewart> ptl, thanks - i'll go and get someone to fix that
<ptl> thanks
<zul> feed died
<stewart> rbasak, got this when trying to get to the pad "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<rbasak> stewart: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5668472/ are the questions I asked on the pad
<Daviey> back online
<Daviey> refresh
<rbasak> stewart: I think you may need to go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad and add yourself as a member.
<Daviey> Apologies for the interuption, the hangout ended abruptly - and we had to restart.
 * stewart trying...
<rbasak> zul: are you proposing to drop mysql from main at some point? S? T? Or beyond that?
<jdstrand> erf, the feed!!
<rbasak> mdeslaur: any implications for multiple upstreams in main?
<jdstrand> "We'll be right back"
<yolanda> same to me
<jamespage> jdstrand, snap
<rbasak> Daviey: ^^
<jdstrand> it's back now
<zul> rbasak:  up coming lts mysql in universe percona or mariadb in main
<mdeslaur> rbasak: yes, that would put considerable strain on the security team. Updating mysql is a big process, we wouldn't want to have to do that for more than one of those.
<mdeslaur> rbasak: we need to choose and support one.
<rbasak> OK, got it and noted in the pad. Thanks.
<mdeslaur> rbasak: I think getting a microrelease exception is probably a no-brainer, since we've been pretty much updating versions for security updates anyway
<mdeslaur> so it shouldn't be hard to get
<SpamapS> last LTS has mysql 5.5 so should be ok for 14.04
<jamespage> SpamapS, +1
<jamespage> (no main switches this cycle)
<rbasak> Daviey: would you mind confirming the work items I proposed and finding people willing to drive each one, please?
<rbasak> Looks like you're on it :)
<Daviey> rbasak: thanks :)
<Daviey> jamespage: wanna join inner circle?
<jamespage> Daviey, no - I'm good (you only have 10 mins left)
<Daviey> ta
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5668568/ is the output of apt-rdepends --reverse mysql-server
<jdstrand> fyi, we had mysql-cluster-7.0 at one point (it is in universe in 10.04), but it was dropped prior to 12.04
<Daviey> AlanBell: thanks, please add it to the etherpad?
<rbasak> We have seven minutes left. Can we get some names against the work items, please?
<SpamapS> rbasak: more important that we know "what" than "who"
<Daviey> stewart: do you have a Launchpad id?
<rbasak> SpamapS: sure - I'd like to see some down and complete rather than increasing our scope and not having anyone driving anything though.
<stewart> Daviey, launchpad is "stewart" :)
<Daviey> easy :)
<jamespage> Daviey, I don't thing that is a priority
<mdeslaur> uhm, I didn't volunteer for my microrelease exception
<jamespage> (mysql-cluster)
<Daviey> mdeslaur: Oh sorry, i thought above you did
 * nwl waves
<jamespage> hey nwl - just wrapping up on mysql alternatives...
<ryeng> ok, that looks more like what I thought I heard. :-)
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Ceph activities for Saucy | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21786/servercloud-s-ceph/
<ryeng> yes, please share pain points with us!
<stewart> thanks all!
<Daviey> thanks all,
<rbasak> ryeng: SpamapS is kindly summarising the pain points in the pad. Can you see the pad OK?
<jamespage> cheerio
<Daviey> mdeslaur: ^
<ryeng> yes
<Daviey> (Sorry to end abruptly, have another session scheduled)
<jamespage> Daviey, sageweil and nwl will need the G+ link for the next session
<mdeslaur> ok, looking at it now
<scuttlemonkey> should the streaming be up on the /servercloud-s-ceph/ page?
<Daviey> jamespage: can you pass it to them please?
<Daviey> jamespage: will be 2 mins
<jamespage> scuttlemonkey, in a few  minutes - do you want to join the g+ as well?
<scuttlemonkey> happy to if you think it's helpful...doubt I'll have much to say on dev matters though
<jamespage> scuttlemonkey, sure - well feel free to jump in if you want to.
<SpamapS> good notes in the pad :)
<scuttlemonkey> jamespage: fair enough
<Daviey> Starting shortly
<Daviey> anyone else need to be in fish bowl
<Daviey> ?
<smoser> stream seems paused.
<smoser> Daviey, at least for me
<Daviey> smoser: trying here
<scuttleweb> smoser: seems ok to me, at around 2:00
<Daviey> smoser: seems to be working here
<smoser> yeah, beter now.
<Daviey> smoser: do join the inner circle if you want
<Daviey> nwl: Not now, but another time - i'd love to learn how you chaps are going to address the key exchange problem.
<scuttleweb> "an error occurred" on video stream for anyone else?
<Daviey> scuttleweb: refresh?
<scuttleweb> yeah, just kicked it to another window w/ native youtube instead of embed
<nwl> http://wiki.ceph.com/01Planning/01Roadmap/Schedule
<dosaboy> what's the state of the ceph-ceploy tool
<dosaboy> last time I asked we were between mkcephfs and ceph-deploy
<dosaboy> mkcephfs being "broken" and ceph-deploy-deploy "not ready"
<dosaboy> ceph-deploy even
<dosaboy> my mic is broken
<dosaboy> cool thanks
<dosaboy> http://ceph.com/docs/master/radosgw/swift/
<Daviey> Any other questions?
<jamespage> any other questions from channel?
<jamespage> ..
<jamespage> ...
<jamespage> ...
<dosaboy> jamespage: seem to remember you mentioning concerns around dependency on fastcgi module in radosgw at last UDS
<dosaboy> is that something we should follow up on?
<jamespage> dosaboy, yeah -we discussed that
<dosaboy> ah :)
<dosaboy> my fault for being late
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/servercloud-1/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-05-16
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | HA Openstack Charms V2 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21811/servercloud-s-openstack-charms-ha-v2/
<mattgriffin> Daviey: hiya. can you send me and stewart the url for the hangout?
 * stewart introduces self: Stewart Smith, Director of Software Architecture at Percona.
 * mattgriffin is Matt Griffin, Director of Product Management at Percona
<Daviey> mattgriffin: i think you have it?
<Daviey> waiitng to start..
<Daviey> starting...
<jamespage> can people see the stream yet?
<mattgriffin> Daviey: don't think we're on the air yet
<stewart> i can see everyone at least :)
 * stewart notes everybody has cool lines of text and Logos except me
<Daviey> we are online..
<stewart> or this morning if you're me :)
<jamespage> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/OpenStackHA
<Daviey> (If anyone else thinks they should be in he inner circle, please shout)
 * med_ is just watching
<Daviey> stewart: can you remind me of your LP id?
<stewart> Daviey, stewart
<Daviey> ta
<Daviey> (thanks was harder than i expected)
<stewart> :)
<roaksoax> Link: http://blog.clusterlabs.org/
<med_> thanks percona.
<stewart> np. thanks all
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | MongoDB activities for Saucy | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21810/servercloud-s-mongodb/
<Daviey> Who is here for the mongdo session?
<Daviey> rbasak: joining us?
<rbasak> Yes
<rbasak> Having trouble getting the untypeable link across to my other machine
<Daviey> rbasak: you could use a url shortenr :)
<jamespage> med_, still here?
<med_> yep
<med_> I see starting soon
<jamespage> refersh
<Daviey> started
<rbasak> Apparently lower third doesn't work on ARM :(
<Daviey> Anyone else want to be in the inner circle?
<med_> live now
<med_> Daviey, Hyde Park?
<Daviey> med_: ^ ?
<Daviey> med_: Yes, i was busy hunting deer.
<yolanda> happybase is also supported by ceilometer
<Daviey> yolanda: interesting
<zyga-uds> loud typing
<zyga-uds> loud typing
<zyga-uds> loud typing
<Daviey> zyga: noted, thanks
<med_> j a m e s p a g e   can't efficiently mute and talk and take notes at the same time... so we tolerate the typing noise.
<med_> youtube just froze
<med_> and back
 * zyga didn't indent to say 'loud typing' three times, the irc web widget is borken,
<zyga> I was actually interested in the mongo patches, where are they?
<rbasak> zyga: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~james-page/ubuntu/saucy/mongodb/merge-2.4.3/files/head:/debian/patches/ for James' latest work in progress
<jamespage> any questions from channel
<med_> does MRE limit who can submit that?
<rbasak> zyga: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/mongodb/saucy/files/head:/debian/patches/ for the latest in Saucy
<med_> ie does it require someone have uploader status?
<yolanda> hbase, ceilometer team chose mongo because was a customer requirement only
<med_> not sure how much lag between stream and live... seems pretty laggy based on the comments I'm hearing
<yolanda> but they said in ODS ceilometer shouldn't be tied to that
<zul> MIR as well
<Daviey> med_: you rock
<jamespage> thanks folks
<med_> nod.
 * med_ is just now hearing jamespage comments on MRE answers
<jamespage> med_, :-)
 * med_ would be happy to help
<med_> very lagged I gather
<med_> Note to self: if you want real time participation, join the hangout.
<Daviey> med_: you were invited. :-)
<med_> nod.  I just didn't think I had anything to add to this one.... and I didn't really.
<SpamapS> o/
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Virtualization Stack Work for Saucy | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21827/servercloud-s-virtstack/
 * stgraber waves
<SpamapS> video died for me :-/
<SpamapS> ah came back
<Daviey> Hey!
<Daviey> Who else wants to be on te inner circle?
<Daviey> SpamapS: ?
<SpamapS> Daviey: no I'm just watching. Don't have anything to add.
<Daviey> Not started yet.. still finding participants
<Daviey> ogasawara: Want to join the inner circle?
<med_> not live yet
<ogasawara> Daviey: I've got another meeting which is about to conflict, so was hoping to watch from the sidelines for now
<ogasawara> Daviey: but will be happy to jump in later if needed
<ogasawara> Daviey: if you need a kernel rep, lemme see if I can get apw
<jamespage> hey channel
<jamespage> ping me with any questions for the inner circle
<med_> live now
<jamespage> or feel free to request to join if you want to be more involved
<pitti> don't we already have user namespaces with logind now?
<pitti> i. e. sessions already run in a cgroup in saucy
<jamespage> pitti, did stgraber answer that question? (stream lag)
<pitti> not yet here
<jamespage> ok
<ogasawara> Daviey: I've got rtg monitoring the session if you've got kernel topics needing discussed
<Daviey> ogasawara: I *think* it will be ok, but if he wants to join the inner circle he is more than welcome :)
<rtg_> Daviey, I think I'm fine just listening
<adam_g> feed just died for me
<med_> still alive here
 * dannf joins late from another session and searches for the word "arm" in the notes
<dannf> any plans for arm/qemu?
<dannf> er, qemu-kvm
<med_> dannf, you can probably join the hangout if you want
<Daviey> Did we cover openvswitch integration to kvm, xen and lxc?
<dannf> med_: good point - though i'm not sure how?
<med_> see message in another server
 * Daviey pm'd dannf 
<dannf> thx; waiting till serge is done talking before i switch over
<dannf> cortex-a15
 * dannf switches
 * med_ measures lag
<med_> did anyone play with OpenDaylight yet? The code is downloadable....
<Daviey> med_: not yet.
<med_> not sure how it plays with lxc/libvirt
<med_> or --if-- it plays or will play
<Daviey> med_: Last week, i couldn't find the source - just the gerrit.. Where is the source?
<med_> Daviey, the source is there too.
<med_> same place.
<Daviey> med_: it ws 404/403/500 error last week i thought...
<Daviey> i guess they have fixed it
<med_> no, it worked fine with the right credentials
<med_> and then someone else posted in an etherpad the write URL rbasak may have.
<Daviey> med_: it's authenticated source tree?
<Daviey> sounds like semi-open source :)
<med_> there was both auth and non-auth
<med_> but my checkout is auth:
<med_>         url = ssh://medberry@git.opendaylight.org:29418/controller.git
<med_> <humor virtualization> what about lguest and the puppies?   http://lguest.ozlabs.org/  </humor virtualization>
<med_> is dannf the lxc upstream for debian arm?
<dannf> no
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/servercloud-1/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
<Daviey> Anyone here for the Interlock session yet?
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Ubuntu Server - Interlock | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/meeting/21832/servercloud-s-interlock/
<ogasawara> Daviey: I'm here, just ping me the hangout when you're ready for me to jump in
<Daviey> smoser: are you joining?
<zul> feel free to start :)
<adam_g> im having trouble joining
<smoser> o/
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1305-servercloud-s-interlock
<rbasak> adam_g: it started late. It's live now.
<smoser> * HWE Kernel ramifications on UCA testing
<smoser> * ISO default kernels for 12.04.2 server and cloud-images
<rbasak> How about the samba4 question? That's more for the desktop team, but I don't think they're present?
<rbasak> (though I'm still not sure why we want samba4 default anyway - it's packaged, and on server people install the package they want directly themselves)
<rbasak> ARM servers are moving to UEFI, so we'll need MAAS support for that. But as long as d-i works with it, I don't think there will be any issue. I assume secure boot won't be used for now.
<rbasak> I'm told that UEFI support is working well with precise-updates on at least one server vendor's hardware.
<Daviey> rbasak: ok will ask
<med_> UEFI is pretty standard on laptops now.... (not that that means anything w/r/t servers but generally is good for installation story in general)
<apw> Daviey, people are still reporting data loss and lack of integity control in btrfs
<apw> Daviey, also performance has been poor, plus the space reporting is basically useless
<jdstrand> good stuff :)
<med_> apw, so you love it?
<med_> :)
<apw> med_, it is my very favourite
<med_> so ceph folk seem to like it but don't use it in real deployments
<apw> med_, well with cephs they work on the assumption that if one of their nodes implodes, they can just rebuild it
<med_> nod
<jamespage> med_, apw: default ceph filesystem is XFS for good reason!
<med_> jamespage, nod++
<apw> jamespage, heh good :)
<med_> El Torito boot image... I heard L32 boot image the first two times....
 * med_ needs subtitles
<med_> arm64 definitely concerns server
<cjwatson> I almost forgot to mention it, oops :)
<med_> are there only h/w sims or also s/w siims for Arm64? Ie, can we scale the testing
<cjwatson> how do you mean?
<cjwatson> I mean what distinction are you drawing there
<cjwatson> analogous to qemu-system vs. qemu-user?
<med_> well, hardware doesn't scale well to many hands.
<rbasak> Did we resolve our questions about the backported enablement stack?
<med_> cjwatson, I didn't think there was much arm64 silicon (if any)
<cjwatson> we have no hardware yet but some hardware simulators of various levels of performance
<cjwatson> qemu is, I hear, expected to give us something in Q3 or so
<med_> cjwatson, thanks, that's what I wanted to know. much appreciated.
<rtg_> apw, why don't we carry some of these non-binary-blob dkms packages in the ubuntu directory ? That solves the backport issue.
<apw> rtg_, a good question.  they have often not wanted to be restricted by our process in updateing them.  I tend to agree that the ones for things like openvswitch which are now completely critical maybe should be spo
<s3hh> Will kernel team be willing to consider enabling CONFIG_USER_NS, at least if we add a sysctl to disable unprivileged use of CLONE_NEWUSER by default?
<rtg_> apw, those packages are subject to SRU anyways I would think.
<rbasak> apw: size of the cloud images?
<rbasak> apw: eg. a MAAS deployment needs to download a dozen images maybe, so it multiplies out
<rbasak> And then each update of upstream images has to pull them again
<med_> It's speed, time, cost.
 * med_ dropped due to b/w issues
 * rbasak had issues too
<rbasak> I got it back though
<med_> well, youtube is a lot less demanding than the hangout
<Daviey> apw: did you see s3hh question?
<med_> and just lost youtube
<Daviey> I couldn't easily field that in the session.
<med_> or session died
<med_> looks like session died
<rbasak> Security as an afterthought? Sounds like a number of upstream packages :)
<med_> and back...
<Daviey> any security questions
<Daviey> ?
<s3hh> rtg_: ^ ?
<s3hh> Daviey: well, there's the qeustion of how apparmor stacking support is looking now, after uds
<rtg_> s3hh, looking...
<Daviey> s3hh: stacking?
<s3hh> Daviey: apparmor profile stacking,
<Daviey> ah ok
<rbasak> I found privacy extensions odd on my IPv6 server.
<s3hh> i.e. load a policy whil still confine dunder another
<rbasak> I can't remember the detail - confusing netstat, etc.
<rtg_> s3hh, looks like USER_NS depends indirectly on XFS_FS = n
<s3hh> rtg_: yeah, obviously only if that is fixed,
<s3hh> that, plus a 2-line aufs patch are the only *tchnical* blockers right now
<med_> youtube is dropping out, I'll replay later.
<s3hh> (test build is in ppa:serge-hallyn/userns-natty working great for saucy)
<rtg_> s3hh, send some patches on the k-team list ?
<rbasak> Right now, IPv6 on my server is broken and I haven't got round to looking at it. Something to do with the addressing and configuration. It'd be nice if it Just Worked appropiately for server, without extra configuration necessary to make a server behave like a server, IYSWIM.
<s3hh> rtg_: once eric gets the xfs uploaded, there'll be no patches.  it'll just be enabling CONFIG_USER_NS,
<rbasak> (eg. I can ssh to it find, so ssh is listening on the right socket, but outbound connections don't work)
<rbasak> fine
<rtg_> s3hh, sounds like thats no problem for saucy
<s3hh> rtg_: ok, thaks.  yes, once eric sends the xfs patches for inclusion, there'll be no patches at all.
<jamespage> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/cloud-archive/grizzly_versions.html
<jamespage> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/ubuntu-server/cloud-archive/folsom_versions.html
* udsbotu changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/servercloud-1/ - http://ubottu.com/udslog/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1
